# happy birthday to me...



## BOZ (Dec 11, 2002)

well, not until tomorrow at least.  

28, here i come!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2002)

You're an old man, at least for until the 22nd when I turn 28 myself.  Happy Birthday Boz!!


----------



## Mark (Dec 11, 2002)

Happy B-Day, BOZ!


----------



## the Jester (Dec 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday!

Just remember- it's YOUR day, do with it what you will!


----------



## BiggusGeekus@Work (Dec 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday!

I hope you get phat lewt.


----------



## Henry (Dec 11, 2002)

May your Elven Bowstrings never rust, 

and your Dwarven Platemail never break.

Or, something like that.

Have a good Birthday Tomorrow!!!


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 11, 2002)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *well, not until tomorrow at least.
> 
> 28, here i come!   *




Well I'm getting older. Today IS my B-day.


----------



## Warmaster_Horus (Dec 11, 2002)

Funny, it's my birthday too


----------



## Kip the Bold (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey, its my birthday tommorrow, too...weird...lots of December birthdays. The big 27, wow am I gettin' old.


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 11, 2002)

/me gives BOZ a noogie


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 11, 2002)

well, Happy Birthday BOZ, Nightfall, Horus, Kip...and me!   (birthday was Monday -- that _is_ a bunch of December birthdays!)


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 11, 2002)

Happy Belated Birthday Fidg.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 11, 2002)

i feel for all of you fellows, we who never got a fair share of christmas presents when compared to all those "non-december" babies.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Dec 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday BOZ mate!


----------



## Krishnath (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy B-day Boz!


----------



## vraad (Dec 12, 2002)

*HAPPY B-DAY!!!*

From one December baby to another - Happy Birthday!!

Later
Vraad
Dec 3, 1973


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy birthday to all who have, will have, or had a birthday to celebrate! 

Did you notice that this thread has the ID 33333?


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy Birthday BOZ!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy BOZday, man!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 12, 2002)

Moved to Meta; it's now been decided that all birthday threads will go there from now on.


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 12, 2002)

Yay! I am going to take all of the birthday threads out for ice cream over at Baskin Meta's!


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey, it's my birthday today!

So many birthdays.

Except, I'm *THIRTY!*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Warchild (Dec 12, 2002)

Just how many of us were born on this day!? Its my birthday as well. 32 years old.

Sigh.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 12, 2002)

thanks all.  i've had a pretty good birthday so far.  survived the Ghost Tower of Inverness (lost like 65% of the pary) to start it out, then, heh, i slept a lot.  did some christmas shopping, now i'm babysitting my neice.  should be a lot nicer once my girlfriend gets home.  

and that's all i've got to say about that.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 13, 2002)

Today's my mom's birthday.  Mine was Monday.


----------

